# Hobie PA 14 Warranty



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

I purchased a new 2015 Hobie PA14 immediately upon release. I am very pleased to be posting a positive thread on this company. The customer service has been exceptional. I had some stitching coming loose on the seat, Hobie immediately sent a new one. I stripped out the plastic knurled nuts on the h rail clamps and called Hobie to get the part number for new ones and they stated they had added a brass thread insert to avoid stripping and to contact my local dealer as previously with my seat (Dave and Tony at Fairhope Boat Co.) to get new ones. After contacting Tony I find out they will be sending all new clamps not just the knurled nuts totaling six, two rod holder clamps, three 1 1/2" Ram mounts and a cup holder all at no charge. Thanks Hobie for standing behind your product and ensuring another very satisfied customer!!


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Right on!!


----------



## Thrillbillies (Apr 3, 2010)

I can say I have had the same great service from Hobie and the folks at Fairhope Boat Company


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Thrillbillies said:


> I can say I have had the same great service from Hobie and the folks at Fairhope Boat Company


+2!


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Well alrighty then...must be time for a shout out to Fairhope Boat company for great customer service. So here ya go, Great Job on customer Service at Fairhope Boat Co, Fairhope AL. Excellent service and will let you test ride a Hobie prior to purchase!


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Fairhope Boat guys are great.


----------

